# BF2 Custom resolution [RESOLVED]



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ive got a resolution of 1176x664 and BF2 doesnt support it.. If i launch the games it will crash on startup...
I looked up some sites and they said add this +szx 1176 +szy 664 to the shortcut for BF2.. Now this works on XP but in Vista the game still crashes and startup. Am i missing anythink.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: BF2 Custom resolution*

are you useing the latest  patch


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BF2 Custom resolution*

Yeah the latest patch is installed, but your able to use the custom res method on any version of the game. Same with BF2142 and all the expansions and any mods


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: BF2 Custom resolution*

that is a very odd resolution!could you list the brand,and model of your monitor?maybe if you would move the resolution up,or down a step it may work.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BF2 Custom resolution*

Its a TV not a monitor... It can support a resolution of 1366x764. But if i set the resolution to that most of the screen is chopped off. The best resolution for me is 1176x664. All other games work fine.... I might try and delete my profile folder and start the game again see if that makes any difference..


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BF2 Custom resolution*

It worked i deleted the profile folder and the game loaded with the resolution and i got my account back..
All good now


----------

